# Sekrit Santa 2012 Miniture exchange Seasons Beatings



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay this is the time for the christmas exchange so we are back . So grab your fuzzy bunny slippers and get ready for a fun exchange. Read all the rules and look at some changes that we have made. I hope everyone will have fun with this one. 

Rule change this exchange will allow you to send a converted or painted model as a suprise to your giftee if you want in addition to the regular models. 



Any fraud, lying, gimping, etc. won't be the fault of Heresy-Online.net. 

Heresy will (in severe cases) do what it can, such as member-inqueries/reports such as the "Good/Bad Trader" bit, but of course, Heresy can not do very much at all, and would have no obligation to do so.

_The sending of the gifts would be the business of the individuals involved, SOLELY._

*Please read the Rules!
What is the miniature exchange?:santa:*

Basically, Heresy Online members sign up for the event and are randomly assigned to other forum members. Everyone digs through their pile of bits, blisters and other Games Workshop miniatures, picks two models and sends them off to their randomly matched partner. so long as they meet the $15 or £7 minimum requirement. I would also discourage people from sending the White Dwarf Ork Nob and Terminator as the gift because how would you feel about receiving these when someone got them for free.

For the folks with limited funds you can sign up and elect to ship locally. How do you sign up? Well, I’ll get to that after…


So what are the rules? Glad you asked,

*THE RULES*

1) You must send at least two miniatures individual troopers. Although we have let just one large model count as the two. YOU WILL NOT GET THESE BACK, so make sure you don't send anything you still want. In other exchanges there has been a tendency to send more than two miniatures. This is acceptable but not to be expected. The rule is two. This is not a generosity contest.* When you sign up, please put some money aside for the gift right then. If you do not have said funds, do not sign up.* The overwhelming majority of excuses from most events are people not having enough money to actually purchase a gift for their giftee, so I want to nip this in the bud. I realize most of you won't know at the time of sign-up who you're getting or what you're going to be gifting, but it's not unreasonable to put twenty (ish) dollars aside for the event beforehand. 
2) Based on miniatures preferences that your recipient will post when they register to be a part of the event you will then be prompted buy/convert/paint/whatever you deem suitable for a gift. All miniatures must be in an untouched state. This doesn't mean it has to be in a blister or on the sprue, however, just not mangled in any way and complete. No sending a single arm and counting that as a miniature. They must be able to assemble the whole thing. The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued. Exceptions to this rule are made by the participants and should be managed via private message. This includes any exception to the rules – if you want to send a glued, primed or converted model you *can* do so but you need permission from the person you’re sending to so if they put that they are happy to receive an assemble, painted model then you send it. They have every right to say no. Note that you can also send a painted, primed or converted model *in addition* to the two untouched minis but again this is not a generosity contest.

3) All miniatures must be part of a Games Workshop line of miniatures. This includes Warhammer, Warhammer 40k, Specialist Games, Forge World, Armorcast and related tournament legal models. The miniature must be tournament legal for the range. This is a Games Workshop tabletop gaming related forum so no exceptions to this rule will be allowed.

4) If you wish to participate, you must be around. Don't say “I want in” and then disappear off the face of the Earth for a month. I'm not saying you need to be a forum regular, but you should be checking at least this thread once per week and respond to any PM's sent to you.

5) If you do not hear from either the person you are sending to, or the person sending to you, within two weeks of the exchange list being posted you should PM me. Since most people belong to several forums they may not check here every day. Do not post to the thread publicly with comments like “still nothing” or “I haven’t heard from my partner.” Issues with members as relates to this exchange should be sent privately. In order for me to assist in resolution of potential issues I must know about them, however, so please do PM me if you think there’s a problem.

6) Failure to participate after signing up for the exchange will result in being banned from future exchanges. I will keep a list of banned participants and it will be published in subsequent exchanges.:security:

7) Do not request specific trading partners. If you want to be matched to a specific Heresy Online member I recommend you send that person a PM and do a 1:1 exchange. The Miniature Exchange works on a randomly generated list and is not meant to match specific members together.

8) FLAGGED status: Members who have less than 50 post at the time they sign up will be marked as FLAGGED. Nobody ships to a flagged participant until *AFTER* the minis that person ships have been received. If the flagged person bails we simply skip them in the list, this is also to make sure they send something before they get something.

Example:

Bob
Joe (FLAGGED)
Tom

Joe ships to Tom. Tom posts "I got minis!" and then Bob ships to Joe.

I will also mark anyone as FLAGGED if prompted to do so by any forum moderator based on previous behavior.

*NOTE:* In each of the exchanges I have participated in there has always been at least one member who didn’t receive anything. This can happen. It has, in fact, happened to me. While most folks are honest there is always a chance that things get lost in the post, that your partner spontaneously combusts or that Galahad will intercept the package in the post and eat your minis. These things can happen but I hope they don’t.

*HOW TO SIGN UP*

Please send me a PM with the following information. I am going to try the pm method to make it more of surprise when the package shows up and who is sending it. 

*Username – Mailing address – Shipping*

The first should be obvious – it’s your Heresy Online username.

The second, your mailing address where you want receive your mini's this information will be forwarded only to your Santa*.*

Shipping is your shipping preference. If you are willing to pay for international post then put “anywhere” in this category. If you only want to ship within your country of origin this should be the same as Location. If you want to ship within the same geographic region, such as North America for someone in the USA or Canada, or EU for someone in Germany or the UK, that works too.

My own entry looks like this:

Morfangdakka 
123 Choppa *st*. 
Ork town,USA 

Shipping:-anywhere

*Please, please, PLEASE! use this format to sign up for the exchange. *
I'd recommend you post the miniatures you collect, what system you collect as well as things you may already have a ton of and things you need or mini's you are interested in obtaining in this thread, as well. Too specific makes the gifting process a bit silly. List the games you wouldn't mind receiving minis from, as well as what you might already collect, so your gifter might have some starting point.

*TIMELINE*
Sign up starts NOW!
December 10– list closes
December 13– folks can start shipping
January 15– all participants should have shipped their minis


How do you assign santas?
Utilizing super-secret scientific method and a crack team of genetically modified super monkeys, we assemble the Master _Hersey Online List_™ at a classified military installation two miles underneath the desert somewhere in Southern California. We pull names out of a hat. I will take things like location into account.
The one week delay between closing the list and the ship date allows me to make changes and PM people in the event of a mistake – such as assigning someone with USA shipping to a partner in Germany.

Some guidelines for _receiving_ the gift: 
Let your santa know it arrived! One less thing they have to worry about. 
*IMPORTANT:*
Post in the thread that the package arrived, and show off what you got! Especially if it was converted or painted and post some pics. Your santa probably worked really hard on your gift plus we get to all drool all over what you got.

One last final point: While lurkers are welcome to participate, I reserve the right to use discretion in ruling people out of entry. If you have absolutely _zero_ posts and you register on the boards to try and take part in this, I probably won't let you participate. Miniatures tend to be surprisingly expensive, and I really do not want somebody to try and take advantage of this whole event to just get free stuff. 

*THANK YOU Heresy Online*

I want to thank the moderators and members of Heresy Online for having a community in which we can do this. I’m glad to see so many people excited about the miniature exchange and look forward to seeing how many folks we get to sign up on our first run. If this is successful I’ll plan on coordinating it twice per year.

If you want to participate but have a question or concern please post your concern or send me a PM and we’ll get things sorted out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see the exchange back. I'm contemplating starting a Tau army, and whatever I get might be the start of it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I am in , merry christmas


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Why not, I'm in for a UK swapsie never know I might get an Ork player.

As to what I would like, hmm I have an urge to paint something out of my comfort zone.
An Eldar something would be nice, I have not touched any since 2nd edition but anything interesting will do.


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

nice to see the exchange back. had a great one during easter


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

So I think I'm interested in this exchange but I am a little confused with the rules. First you say this:



morfangdakka said:


> Based on miniatures preferences that your recipient will post when they register to be a part of the event you will then be prompted buy/convert/paint/whatever you deem suitable for a gift.


but then you say this:



morfangdakka said:


> The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued.


So do we build/paint something for the other person or leave everything alone. Or is it up to recipient preferences?

Also if we are supposed to purchase complete models for the person, how do we get two for 15$? Most blisters that I've seen are about 18$ each! Am I missing something here?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Okay let me clear up some confusion. ORginallly the models were not to be glued primed or painted just bought and sent untouched. But recently I have had people want to build and/or paint models for other people. I do not have a problem with that but I leave it up to the person recieving the mini's if they want built/painted models. 

The minimum purchase price is put in there to get rid of the dumbasses that want to just send a couple of arms left over bits to a person and say that is the model. These rules are also a few years old and the prices have risen alot and I have not changed the rules. THere use to be several blisters that had two or models in them but those are long gone now. 

Hope that helps if not please post a message here or send me a PM I hope you will join and have fun in the exchange.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

So is this happening? I'm gonna assume the small numbers expressing an interest means no.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Khorne's Fist said:


> So is this happening? I'm gonna assume the small numbers expressing an interest means no.



Still happening I just waited a couple of extra days to try and get more people but no takers so we are going with only 6 of us.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

morfangdakka said:


> Still happening I just waited a couple of extra days to try and get more people but no takers so we are going with only 6 of us.


Just 6 of the most elite users! At least it's actually happening 

Just in case whoever has me didn't get PM'd with what I'd like from OrkSanta here it is in order of preference but really I'm not too fussed:

Empire
Tyranid
Warriors of Chaos

If you want to paint or convert something then I'm happy with that too or plain figs are cool as well 


Is anyone else OK with getting painted stuff? Just curious as I wouldn't mind painting something up but depends on the army really. Like for my empire, yes they're all Ostermark but something painted in different colours wouldn't look too out of place but then my 'Nids would just look weird with one or 2 models sticking out 

Edit: Just read the updated rules so I'll just be getting 2 things instead


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Target acquired for for the Sekrit Santa Kannon but really don't know what ammo to load it with.

If everyone who has not mentioned a preference for race/army of which they would like to receive a gift it would help muchly.

Maybe a Don't want list would do...


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Viscount Vash said:


> Maybe a Don't want list would do...


If everyone else is like me then it actually might be easier to list what you don't want 

In fact I might as well do that now! So here's what I *don't* want from each army 

Empire: Pistoliers (have loads already)
Tyranids: Biovores & Spore Mines (Have 3 or 4 already)

Anything else is fair game - surprise me


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Double post but I'm sure we'll all get over it someday.

Are we paired off with people or is it more of a 6 way circle-jerk?  As in, does whoever I have have me as well and therefore if I pm them to double check if what I plan on buying is appropriate (not exact items, more of a general thing) it wont ruin the sekrit part of the santa thing?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Turnip86 said:


> Double post but I'm sure we'll all get over it someday.
> 
> Are we paired off with people or is it more of a 6 way circle-jerk?  As in, does whoever I have have me as well and therefore if I pm them to double check if what I plan on buying is appropriate (not exact items, more of a general thing) it wont ruin the sekrit part of the santa thing?


In this case yes the person that is gifting you is the person you are gifting but that is just because you and me are the only USA gitz that entered into the exchange. otherwise you would be gifting someone and another person would be gifting you.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

morfangdakka said:


> In this case yes the person that is gifting you is the person you are gifting but that is just because you and me are the only USA gitz that entered into the exchange. otherwise you would be gifting someone and another person would be gifting you.


So that means whoever I have DOESN'T have me considering I'm not in the USA and you must have mixed me up with someone?  So Europe is a 4 way circle-jerk... it's more personal now :laugh:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Turnip86 said:


> So that means whoever I have DOESN'T have me considering I'm not in the USA and you must have mixed me up with someone?  So Europe is a 4 way circle-jerk... it's more personal now :laugh:



Doh! yeah I mixed you up with someone else. So Europe is a 4 way circle-jerk and the US boys are 69ing it. Now we are all nice and personal. :laugh: Wait what:shok:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

for my santa , im into eldar,orks and empire, would also be happy with novels.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Present bought today, but what with working all over the christmas and the bank holidays closing down the post it won't make it into the post until Thursday at the earliest.


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

Damn Morfang........ thought you were orky not sslaneshy


Models bought and sending on Thursday


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Models received thank you very much Sludig. Love the killa kan and the grots. just waiting on one item and then your gift will be in the mail.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Forgot to say that I sent my Sekrit Santa to the member during the week.

mofangdakka knows all the details should something go awry.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Finally got chance to go to the local shop today for the first time since Christmas and it was bloody closed -.- I'll check again on Thursday but if they're closed again I'll order online and probably get it sent straight to <BEEEEEEEP> as getting it sent here only to forward it on seems a bit silly (and time consuming)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Managed to finally get mine posted a week later than expected. It's jetting it's way to it's lucky recipient as of yesterday.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Had to go collect my received gift from my local sorting office as I was at work when they tried to deliver hence this only being posted up today.


Thankyou very much to my Sekrit Santa for the lovely Autarch on Jetbike. 

It is a better gift than I hoped for and has all the things that make painting Eldar just for painting something I wanted to do. Awesome.

Now to decide on a Craftworld scheme, hmmmm.

Thanks once again.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you to my santa who was very generous and sent me two huge tomes and a converted ork Bad moon Nob! and who paid an absolute fortune in postage to get them to me.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'll be using the full time limit for sending - I have the models now - turns out the flgs is now closed on Monday and Tuesdays from now on  

I'll be sending them on Monday so apologies to my recipient who will have Christmas in the middle of January 

Edit: Posted them about half an hour ago - if you haven't gotten anything from Santa yet, expect it early next week - end of this week if you're lucky


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Aaaaand the postman just turned up with a nice jiffy bag full of goodies 

Thank you Santa for my excellent presents of 2 citizens of the empire blisters; one merchant and scribe and a pack of duellists! I don't think I could have picked out better presents myself


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

My package arrived today as well.


Thanks to my Santa for the biker boyz and the AWESOME!!!!!! Warboss on a trike and custom senic base. I will defiantly be posting pics of WIP painting.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

sludig said:


> My package arrived today as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks to my Santa for the biker boyz and the AWESOME!!!!!! Warboss on a trike and custom senic base. I will defiantly be posting pics of WIP painting.



Glad you like them. The biker boyz are actually biker Nobs and you said you wanted a warboss on a trike. I had an extra warboss on a trike from forgeworld so enjoy.


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet my first piece from forge World. :biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A crisis battlelsuit was waiting for me when I got home yesterday, the perfect start to a Tau force. Thank you Santa.:victory:


----------

